

HP ARM netbook, AirLife 100 (android, touchscreen, 3G-always-on) - 10ren
http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/News/HP-Compaq-AirLife-100-on-US-website/

======
CrazedGeek
I would be quite sad if they delayed the release of this due to the Palm/webOS
acquisition, because it looks really nice.

Relevant page on HP's site:
[http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c0208419...](http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c02084190&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN#N1200)

There's Flash Lite 3 support, but I don't see a mention of the Market.

------
biafra
"...the AirLife 100 is ready to operate on the network of any U.S. carrier
that chooses to subsidize the device. "

Does it really have to be subsidized by a carrier to run there?

------
bitwize
I would love an ARM development machine.

How hard will it be to blank this thing and put Arch on it?

~~~
graphene
My thoughts exactly.

I remember a youtube video I saw recently in which a Lenovo sales guy tells
the interviewer (at some trade show) that the software environment for their
Skylight ARM-based netbook woulb be entirely proprietary, and that they would
even push upgrades to devices in the field. While it doesn't exclude the
possibility, I think this attitude makes it less likely that Lenovo will look
kindly upon hackers loading their own OSs. Hopefully HP will take a less
hacker-hostile approach.

And if anyone could make an ARM netbook with a Pixel Qi screen, that would be
out of this world.

------
jsz0
Anyone know how they deal with apps not designed for the 1024x600 display? Do
they upscale? or does Android take care of this automatically?

------
madmaze
i must say id be very interested in seeing a android netbook.. and id love to
play with it, but i cant imagine it being that usefu, i think it would be
rather slow and probaby just like a nexus one or a droidl, i hope im wrong
because id really like to encourage the use android and the upcoming meego.

~~~
rbanffy
I'd just rip Android out and install a vanilla Ubuntu ARM desktop.

I am more than happy with Ubuntu running on an Intel Atom. I guess I wouldn't
be that much disappointed at it running on ARM.

~~~
dmm
> 16MB of flash storage

You're going to need to upgrade first.

~~~
10ren
It's 16GB.

Flash is incredibly cheap now, you can get 4GB for $12 at the supermarket
(that's AUD; pr $10 USD)

~~~
dmm
They must have fixed the typo. You're right of course. I thought it was a
little strange to have so little memory.

